# Npp



## jemill (Sep 11, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if there is any documentation regarding NPP and the physician role in the hospital when the NPP is NOT employed by our practice.
She is employed by the hospital.  Can the phyisican use or reference any part of her notes?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 17, 2008)

*Ros & Pfsh*

ROS and PFSH can be documented by anyone. So the physician can reference those parts of the NPP note only.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

